# Virtual Show *Photo Contest*



## speedy da fish

So I thought we could have a virtual show!

Classes 
1- Best Riding Pony
2- Best Turned Out Pony
3- Best Riding Horse
4- Best Turned Out Horse

5- In-Hand Pony
6- In-Hand Horse

7- Best Jumper (Show OR Hunter)
8- Best Dressage Horse/Pony
9- Best Eventer

10- Best WP
11- Best Barrel Horse/ Pony

12- Best Coloured Horse (pinto/paint) Undersaddle
13- Best Coloured Horse In-Hand

14- Prettiest Mare
15- Most Handsome Stallion/ Gelding
16- Cutest Foal

17- Best Rider, Adult (14 and over)
18- Best rider, Junior (under 14s)


Rules:
- Must be a picture of you OR a photo you have taken.
- You can enter as many classes as you want.
*- Please post only one photo per class per horse!*


----------



## speedy da fish

**Example Entry**

Class 1- Best Riding Pony








Class 7- Best Jumper








Cass 15- Most Handsome


----------



## Waybueno

Best Barrel horse









Handsomest Gelding









best turned out horse


----------



## speedy da fish

Nice pictures, lovely horse. 

Just to clear things up when we talk about a 'turn out' class (at least where i live) it means smartest horse/ pony i.e. plaited up with clean tack etc. sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Waybueno

Ooo when you say turnout around here I tihnk of letting your horse out i na turnout to run around.


----------



## speedy da fish

yeah same here too but a turn out show class mean 'best tuned out' sometimes called 'tack and turn out'


----------



## Mackieb

*Virtual Horse Show*

Picture #1 = Class 1 - Best Riding Pony - Pumpkin
Picture #2 = Class 7 - Best Jumper - Tasty
Picture #3 = Class 15 - Most Handsome Gelding - Ben


----------



## TheRoughrider21

When I get my owm computer back, I'm gonna post some pictures. Just hoping it gets fixed soon. =P


----------



## barrelracer7335

3 -best riding horse - Spark








7 -best jumper - Oliver








10- best WP - Lena








11 - best barrel horse - Bouncer








12- Best Coloured Horse (pinto/paint) Undersaddle - Darlin








13- Best Coloured Horse In-Hand - Lucky









14- Prettiest Mare - Blue








15- Most Handsome Stallion - Pi (sorry bout the darkness, i had to edit this for a flyer)








16- Cutest Foal -Wubbly playing with the cat(he is one of Pi's little guys)









17- Best Rider, Adult (14 and over) - Me and Ducati
 Does this count?


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse

2- Best Turned Out Pony









3- Best Riding Horse









4- Best Turned Out Horse










5- In-Hand Pony










7- Best Jumper (Show OR Hunter)










8- Best Dressage Horse/Pony










11- Best Barrel Horse/ Pony










14- Prettiest Mare










15- Most Handsome Stallion/ Gelding










16- Cutest Foal












17- Best Rider, Adult (14 and over)


----------



## smrobs

3- Best Riding Horse
Foxy









12- Best Coloured Horse (pinto/paint) Undersaddle
Prissy









15- Most Handsome Gelding
Dobe









Can we enter 2 horses in the same class? If so, here's John. If not, then just stick with Dobe.









16- Cutest Foal
Rafe


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~

3- Best Riding Horse
4- Best Turned Out Horse
8- Best Dressage Horse/Pony
17- Best Rider, Adult (14 and over)

Just one picture for all of the classes. I'm lazy and it's a good picture lol.


----------



## Draftgirl17

6-In-Hand Horse








14- Prettiest Mare








15- Most Handsome Stallion/ Gelding (not sure if i can do two different horses in this one so if not disregard the second picture)


----------



## Rowzy

6 - In hand horse









14 - Prettiest Mare








15 - Most handsome gelding


----------



## speedy da fish

yes you can enter two horses in the same class but not two pictures of the same horse in the same class


----------



## darrenvale

3- Best Riding Horse








5- In-Hand Pony








14- Prettiest Mare








15- Most Handsome Stallion/ Gelding








17- Best Rider, Adult (14 and over)


----------



## ShadowSpazzz

My purty Shady Lady!!

3- Best Riding Horse
4- Best Turned Out Horse
7- Best Jumper (Show OR Hunter)
14- Prettiest Mare


----------



## NordicJuniper

#3-Best Riding Horse-Duster









#7 Best Jumper-Junior









#12 Best Coloured Horse Under Saddle-Beamer









#13 Best Coloured Horse In Hand-Duster









#14 Prettiest Mare-Shazzy









#15 Most Handsome Stallion/Gelding-Alimanor (Stallion)









#16 Cutest Foal-Piper


----------



## speedy da fish

nice photos guys! keep 'em coming


----------



## Horsel02

when does the contest end.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Oh how fun! Ok here's my entry for Class #9


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Class #8


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

And class #14


----------



## GreyRay

*My sister's horses. I just took the pictures* 

6- In-Hand Horse
13- Best Colored Horse In-Hand
15- Most Handsome Stallion
Gallery » comachie after a 2 hour bath a mane and tail » Horse Social Network

3- Best Riding Horse
12- Best Colored Horse (pinto/paint) Undersaddle
17- Best Rider, Adult (14 and over)
Gallery » i believe its called ?leg yielding?z june 8th » Horse Social Network

16- Cutest Foal
Gallery » abby is one week old today june 13th 2010 » Horse Social Network


----------



## peppyrox

3- Best Riding Horse
View attachment 38847


6- In-Hand Horse (not sure if this is the right section though... )
View attachment 38845


15- Most Handsome Stallion/ Gelding (gelding)
View attachment 38846


17- Best Rider, Adult (14 and over)
View attachment 38844


----------



## blush

*3- Best Riding Horse*









*4- Best Turned Out Horse*
*







*

*7- Best Jumper (Show OR Hunter)*









*8- Best Dressage Horse/Pony*
*







*

*15- Most Handsome Stallion/ Gelding*
*







*

*17- Best Rider, Adult (14 and over)*


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Class #7 - best jumper (show OR hunter)


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Oh and here's one for best riding pony  hehe ok sorry I just had to!! this was technically my first horse lol Do ya think my parents had any clue back then I'd be a crazy Eventer someday??


----------



## speedy da fish

aww i like this one ^ 

I used to have a hobby horse and copy what the eventers did on TV!

contest end at the end of this month


----------



## ellygraceee

3- Best Riding Horse - Barcoo









4- Best Turned Out Horse - WhoIsJoeStarr









7- Best Jumper (Show OR Hunter) - Barcoo (See Attachment Three)

8- Best Dressage Horse/Pony - Barcoo









11- Best Barrel Horse/ Pony - Barcoo (See Attachment Two)

15- Most Handsome Stallion/ Gelding - Turbo Drive (See Attachment One)

17- Best Rider, Adult (14 and over)


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

14- Prettiest Mare
(Nali)









15- Most Handsome Stallion/ Gelding
(Tiki)


----------



## Hunterjumper7654

Best Riding Horse ( Hammi)








In-Hand Horse ( She was in training)








Best Turned Out Horse (beau)








Most handsome Gelding/ Stallion


----------



## Artemis

3- Best Riding Horse - Lateks









6- In-Hand Horse - Kaliif









7- Best Jumper (Show OR Hunter) - Artemis









8- Best Dressage Horse/Pony (horse) - 252 Krach









14- Prettiest Mare - Ivessa









15- Most Handsome Stallion/ Gelding (stallion) - 252 Krach









16- Cutest Foal - Krimsel


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Appaloosas do not count as colored? Only paints & pintos?


----------



## speedy da fish

^ no they dont usually, sorry i dont have a spotted class . you can post pictures of your appy in other classes though.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

They do not usually where? (Truly curious.)


----------



## mls

speedy da fish said:


> ^ no they dont usually, sorry i dont have a spotted class . you can post pictures of your appy in other classes though.


Apps ARE a colored breed.

Paints are a colored breed.

Pintos, duns, palominos, buckskins are just colors within breeds.


----------



## speedy da fish

i know appys are a coloured breed... i just dont have a class for that :/
its not a real show... dont worry about it


----------



## thunderstruck

*Class 15 most handsome Stallion*

Most handsome stallion


----------



## thunderstruck

*class 13 Best in hand coloured horse*









Best colored horse in hand


----------



## rissaxbmth

Most Handsome Gelding:


----------



## speedy da fish

nice pictures guys, two days left!


----------



## Mackieb

Pic 1 - Class #2 - Spice(I think...?)
Pic 2 - Class #3 - Unknown
Pic 3 - Class #4 - Pi
Pic 4 - Class #5 - Tonto and Pumpkin
Pic 5 - Class #6 - Pi and Cello, Class #13 - Pi (in the front)
Pic 6 - Class #12 - Splash
Pic 7 - Class #14 - Dazzle
Pic 8 - Class #17 - Cathy riding Cruzin
Pic 9 - Class #18 - Mackenzie(me) riding Rosie


----------



## lilkitty90

1- Best Riding Pony








3- Best Riding Horse









12- Best Coloured Horse (pinto/paint) Undersaddle








13- Best Coloured Horse In-Hand








14- Prettiest Mare









15- Most Handsome Gelding








16- Cutest Foal










the in hand horse one


----------



## Horsel02

Classes 
3- Best Riding Horse - Chili









4- Best Turned Out Horse - Chili









6- In-Hand Horse - Chili









7- Best Jumper (Show OR Hunter) - Hawk









10- Best WP - Chili









12- Best Coloured Horse (pinto/paint) Undersaddle - Chili









13- Best Coloured Horse In-Hand - Chili









15- Most Handsome Stallion/ Gelding - Chili









17- Best Rider, Adult (14 and over) - Chili


----------



## HorseRLife

Pictures oder:
Picture number 1 - Class 1 Best riding pony
Picture number 2 - Class 7 Best Jumper (Show or Hunter)
Picture number 3 - Class 9 Best Eventer
Picture number 4 - Class 14 Prettiest Mare
Picture number 5 - Class 2 Best Turned Out

The last one is prettiest mare.


Thank you I just want to add 1 extra these are for the show just so you can see. It's the last 1 that arn't included.

Thank You

Lani ...xX


----------



## JackofDiamonds

Class 1-Best Turned Out "Play It Again Of Astral" 13hh chestnut Riding Pony♥


----------



## JackofDiamonds

Class 3-Best Riding Horse  Kahean jack Of Diamonds (grey)


----------



## jadeewood

PHOTO 1 --- class1- Best Riding Pony (MARY)
PHOTO 2 --- class2- Best Turned Out Pony (BRANDY)
PHOTO 3 --- class3- Best Riding Horse(APACHE)
PHOTO 4 --- class3- Best Riding Horse(LENNY)
PHOTO 5 --- class4- Best Turned Out Horse(APACHE)
PHOTO 6 --- class5- In-Hand Pony (LILLY, YEARLING)
PHOTO 7 --- class7- Best Jumper (Show OR Hunter) - APACHE
PHOTO 8 --- class7- Best Jumper (Show OR Hunter) - LENNY
PHOTO 9 --- class7- Best Jumper (Show OR Hunter) - APACHE
PHOTO 10---class7- Best Jumper (Show OR Hunter) - SANDY


----------



## speedy da fish

this contest will close after today, thanks for all you pictures


----------



## mswp27

My entry is for classes 6 and 15:


----------



## speedy da fish

*contest closed! no more entries please, judging starts now!*


----------



## speedy da fish

1- Best Riding Pony- 6 entries
2- Best Turned Out Pony- 5 entries
3- Best Riding Horse- 17 entries
4- Best Turned Out Horse- 7 entries

5- In-Hand Pony- 3 entries
6- In-Hand Horse- 9 entries

7- Best Jumper (Show OR Hunter)- 15 entries
8- Best Dressage Horse/Pony- 6 entries
9- Best Eventer- 1 entry

10- Best WP- 2 entries
11- Best Barrel Horse/ Pony- 4 entries

12- Best Coloured Horse (pinto/paint) Undersaddle- 5 entries
13- Best Coloured Horse In-Hand- 5 entries

14- Prettiest Mare- 13 entries
15- Most Handsome Stallion/ Gelding- 23 entries!
16- Cutest Foal- 7 entries

17- Best Rider, Adult (14 and over)- 8 entries
18- Best rider, Junior (under 14s)- 1 entry

Classes with 3 or more entries will have places 1st to 6th
Less than that will just have a 'winner'


----------



## speedy da fish

*Results- Class 1 Best riding pony*

1st place








2nd place








3rd place








4th place








5th place








sorry only 5 places, mix up!


----------



## speedy da fish

*Class 2- Best Turned Out Pony*

1st place








2nd place








3rd place








4th place








5th place


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

haahahaha I love that my fake pony and myself at like 3 years old placed lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mswp27

Great pictures everyone!


----------



## Waybueno

awsome cant wait to see the rest of the classes judged


----------



## JackofDiamonds

yay i won turnout! Least it proves my plaits were good, seeing as how long it took me to do them  Thanks haha


----------



## speedy da fish

*Class 2- Best Riding Horse*

ok... this one was harder but...

1st place









2nd place









3rd place









4th place









5th place 









6th place


----------



## speedy da fish

*Class 4- Best Turned Out Horse*

1st place









2nd place









3rd place









4th place









5th place 









6th place


----------



## Horsel02

Yeah I got 2nd in class 4. Thank you.


----------



## barrelracer7335

4th in class 3, Thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShadowSpazzz

Yay 6th in class 4


----------



## speedy da fish

*Class 5- in hand pony*

1st place









2nd place









3rd place


----------



## speedy da fish

*Class 6- in hand horse*

1st place









2nd place









3rd place









4th place









5th place 









6th place


----------



## speedy da fish

*Class 7- best jumper*

1st place









2nd place









3rd place









4th place









5th place 









6th place


----------



## speedy da fish

*Class 8- best dressage horse/pony*

1st place









2nd place









3rd place









4th place









5th place 









6th place


----------



## speedy da fish

There was only one entry for class 9, so they are the winner!


----------



## speedy da fish

*Class 10- best western pleasure*

1st place









2nd place


----------



## speedy da fish

*Class 11- best barrel horse*

1st place









2nd place









3rd place









4th place


----------



## speedy da fish

*Class 12- under saddle coloured horse*

1st place









2nd place









3rd place









4th place









5th place


----------



## speedy da fish

*Class 13- best coloured horse in hand*

1st place









2nd place









3rd place









4th place









5th place


----------



## speedy da fish

*Class 14- prettiest mare... was so hard!*

1st place









2nd place








3rd place









4th place









5th place 









6th place


----------



## speedy da fish

*Class 15- most handsome... hardest one*

1st place









2nd place









3rd place









4th place









5th place 









6th place


----------



## speedy da fish

*Class 16- Cutest Foal*

1st place









2nd place









3rd place









4th place









5th place 









6th place


----------



## speedy da fish

*Class 17- best adult rider*

1st place









2nd place









3rd place









4th place









5th place 









6th place


----------



## speedy da fish

*Class 18- junior rider*

only one entry, so...


----------



## speedy da fish

Thank you very much for entering everyone! This was a very experimental contest, I wanted to see what worked. I have decided to do it again! The next contest will be 'The Virtual World Equestrian Games' as the WEG are coming up soon. Hope to see more of your pictures there!


----------



## ellygraceee

Thanks for the results Speedy. =] When will the next contest open?


----------



## speedy da fish

asap, ill do it now


----------



## barrelracer7335

Thanks for picking most of my pictures 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

speedy da fish said:


> There was only one entry for class 9, so they are the winner!


I actually entered the pic of us jumping over a log in this class  But this one deserved it, it was a much cooler Eventer pic than mine!


----------



## darrenvale

woo 3 1st and a 2nd . Thanks x


----------



## HorseRLife

Thank you speedy! a 1st, 3rd , and 4th wasn't so bad!


----------



## NordicJuniper

Thanks for the awesome show :]


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse

1st, two 2nds, a 3rd, 5th and two 6ths! Not bad i think. 

Great contest, i might enter the next one as well


----------



## speedy da fish

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> I actually entered the pic of us jumping over a log in this class  But this one deserved it, it was a much cooler Eventer pic than mine!


oops i may have entered you in the 'jumper' instead sorry

Thanks again for you input guys, the nest contest is running


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Fun contest, thanks!!


----------



## Horsel02

That was a great contest. I am happy because this is my replacement for actually going to a horse show. I am happy because I placed with three 1st, three 2nds, and a 4th.


----------



## HorseRLife

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> I actually entered the pic of us jumping over a log in this class  But this one deserved it, it was a much cooler Eventer pic than mine!


 
Thanks Hoofprints thats my picture. It was at a PC clinic and when I had to do it again she refused so I turned her around and then she did 2 huge bucks! I sat them but them she did a another and dropped her shoulder I fell and everything went black for a couple of seconds when I hit the ground. I was fine though. Just a bit of a knock to the head and the DC of the PC was watching and he goes 'I think we will sign you up for rodeo riding next year Lani.' Lol


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

HorseRLife said:


> Thanks Hoofprints thats my picture. It was at a PC clinic and when I had to do it again she refused so I turned her around and then she did 2 huge bucks! I sat them but them she did a another and dropped her shoulder I fell and everything went black for a couple of seconds when I hit the ground. I was fine though. Just a bit of a knock to the head and the DC of the PC was watching and he goes 'I think we will sign you up for rodeo riding next year Lani.' Lol


OH MY GOSH :shock: glad you're alright!!!


----------



## HalfPass

okay here we go
1st pic 
Class 14 prettiest mare
2nd pic
Class 15 handsome stallion/gelding
3rd pic
Class 12 Best colored horse under saddle
4th and 5th pics
Class 16 cutest foal

All photos taken by me. The first two are my horses. The others are horses I know.:wink:
enjoy


----------



## HalfPass

LOL
I just saw the contest is over...tooooo funny


----------



## Waybueno

No offense I think someone who knows about barrels should have judged it, I agree with the first place winner getting her place the rest no :/ Im looking at positions and whatnot.


----------



## countmystrides

7- Best Jumper









14- Prettiest Mare









15- Most Handsome Stallion/ Gelding


----------



## countmystrides

OOPS haha it is over.


----------



## speedy da fish

Waybueno said:


> No offense I think someone who knows about barrels should have judged it, I agree with the first place winner getting her place the rest no :/ Im looking at positions and whatnot.


they were the only entries i had and i wanted a balance between english and western in there so... it was also hard to judge because of photo quality and differences in position i.e. some where turning some were coming out of the barrel etc


----------



## Spirit Thyme

*My Entries *

*Class # 4 Best Turned out Horse*
*







*

*Class # 6* *Horse in Hand*, I'm posting two because my horse shows halter In-hand and 
*Sporthorse In-hand, Spirit Thyme*









Halter








*Class # 8 Best Dressage Horse, P.A.S. Divine Spirit*
*







*

*Class # 15 Most Handsome Stallion  Spirit Thyme*


----------



## Spirit Thyme

Awww, I missed out... oh well :9


----------

